# Legato vs Sustains



## lillosnx (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello!
I want to ask your opinion on the necessity of sustain patches in a Template. I mean, other than playing more notes what do these sustain patches offer us that the legato patch does not?
Thanks


----------



## oboemaroni (Dec 4, 2019)

I suppose maybe they get used for polyphonic sketching/playing? I never use them myself, I wish libraries just did more varied or performable legato patches.


----------



## lillosnx (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes, I guess you are right.
Thank you


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 4, 2019)

In some libraries for some passages they simply work better.


----------



## lillosnx (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you! I'll consider that too.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 17, 2019)

I typically just play string sections as chords, hence the reason I need sustain patches.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I typically just play string sections as chords, hence the reason I need sustain patches.



There are times for that approach but it’s pretty limiting.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 17, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> There are times for that approach but it’s pretty limiting.



Yeah, but I'm lazy


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Yeah, but I'm lazy


Well, at least you aren’t a phony 🙂


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 18, 2019)

At least for VSL libraries, sustain patches are sampled with more velocity layers. They usually provide a "legato-sus" patch that quickly crossfades from legato into the sustain patch instead, so that you can take advantage of the sustain velocity layers with a legato patch. But it does come at the cost of being slightly more risky to sound unrealistic than the original legato, because of that crossfade.


----------

